# Leopard ramshorn snail



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Translucent shell with some spots.

So pretty!

Came as a bonus from derekff with the chainswords and frogbit! Plus he sent me assassin snails as a surprise gift!

Thank you so much for the RAOK, Derek! I love the leopard ramshorn and will examine the batch of hatchlings to see if I can breed selectively!

Annnnnd everyone else will go to the great goldfish tank to transition to their next reincarnation.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I have one like this too. I wonder if it's just having it's color come in, since mine tripled in size over the last week.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Awww sounds cute! Picture!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I have one like this too. I wonder if it's just having it's color come in, since mine tripled in size over the last week.


Oh?

The who sent me this package says he has some leopards, but I don't know if they change color after a certain age.

My other baby ramshorns from other batches are red at the beginning. Some of them get brownish later.

I would like this to breed true!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I have one like this too. I wonder if it's just having it's color come in, since mine tripled in size over the last week.


Tripled in size?

What are you feeding? Uranium?


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I saw references to breeding true on this thread in another forum!

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f128/wtb-wtt-albino-blue-ramshorn-snails-204650.html


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow at 2:59 on this video is a purple leopard one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31xCrkRW6so&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> Tripled in size?
> 
> What are you feeding? Uranium?


Lots and lots of algae...


----------



## Unikorn (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of these type of ramhorns. I have the blue and pink ramhorns together in the same tank and they produced the ones with spots.


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

I've found the leopard snails eventually turn either blue or purple. Unfortunately the colour of the offspring is seemingly random, I started with 4 reds, and so far have had blue, gold, pink, purple, more reds (most common) and very rarely a blue/black that retains the leopard print. I'm not intentionally breeding them though, my assassins just can't eat them at the speed they reproduce.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Unkillable Cat said:


> I've found the leopard snails eventually turn either blue or purple. Unfortunately the colour of the offspring is seemingly random, I started with 4 reds, and so far have had blue, gold, pink, purple, more reds (most common) and very rarely a blue/black that retains the leopard print. I'm not intentionally breeding them though, my assassins just can't eat them at the speed they reproduce.


Oh so pretty!

So you don't selectively breed?

I am so curious about what I will see in F1!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Unikorn said:


> I have a whole bunch of these type of ramhorns. I have the blue and pink ramhorns together in the same tank and they produced the ones with spots.


Did you buy the blue and pink ones?

I wonder if I selectively bred what will come up.

I have a couple of small ones in the other tank that are more reddish but might turn brown later.

I found another clear one! Smaller and I have put them in a critter keeper for now!


----------



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

The closest thing to selective breeding is that I threw some printed blues into a 1 gallon plastic tank to clear out some algae since I moved my daphnia breeding into an ice cream 2 gallon tub. So far the babies are too small to know what colour they will be, but one looks to be a gold/red. 
One odd thing I've noticed though is that as I've had more generations breeding in my 17.5 gallon is tha the leopard print is becoming slightly more common but I'm getting less blues. Red is still very much the dominant colour though.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Unkillable Cat said:


> The closest thing to selective breeding is that I threw some printed blues into a 1 gallon plastic tank to clear out some algae since I moved my daphnia breeding into an ice cream 2 gallon tub. So far the babies are too small to know what colour they will be, but one looks to be a gold/red.
> One odd thing I've noticed though is that as I've had more generations breeding in my 17.5 gallon is tha the leopard print is becoming slightly more common but I'm getting less blues. Red is still very much the dominant colour though.


I am thinking about daphnia in the future but now am developing a scud culture.

Thanks for sharing your info!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

SpecGrrl said:


> Did you buy the blue and pink ones?
> 
> I wonder if I selectively bred what will come up.
> 
> ...


I used to breed ramshorns before I decided to take a break from them.

The clear shell is called a pink ramshorn. If it has a yellowish tint to it it will be a red ramshorn. Most leos turn brown as they mature.

I personally believe that the pink ramshorn is albino. It is possible to selectively breed for this color- as well as any other. 

Something interesting to note is that the spots on a leo are actually on the snail's body, and not the shell as most people think.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I used to breed ramshorns before I decided to take a break from them.
> 
> The clear shell is called a pink ramshorn. If it has a yellowish tint to it it will be a red ramshorn. Most leos turn brown as they mature.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you!

I can see how it could get obsessive.

But not as difficult to feed baby snails versus baby bettas!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Especially if you feed baby snails TO baby bettas! LOL


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Especially if you feed baby snails TO baby bettas! LOL


Would I have to smush them first?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't keep bettas at this time, but that makes the most sense.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm trying to selectively breed Blues and a Gold/Reds. I guess i should says I'm culling hard and keeping the color morphs separated as they are doing the breeding part. :hihi:

I find it funny when you want snails to reproduce they take thgier sweet time doing it. :icon_roll

I never understood snail haters. I like my Ramshorns, cool looking snails and great cleaners. I like how the baby snails can clean were even the Amano shrimp can't.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I'm trying to selectively breed Blues and a Gold/Reds. I guess i should says I'm culling hard and keeping the color morphs separated as they are doing the breeding part. :hihi:
> 
> I find it funny when you want snails to reproduce they take thgier sweet time doing it. :icon_roll
> 
> I never understood snail haters. I like my Ramshorns, cool looking snails and great cleaners. I like how the baby snails can clean were even the Amano shrimp can't.


Sometimes I get squicked by textures. Snails are slug like and have slime so that might be it for some people.

I appreciate your including the ramshorns and pondsnails in that first RAOK I got from you!

I made a little planted jar for my stem plants and put the 2 clear snails in it. But now I can't find them!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Heyya Dogfish. 

I like me species to be separate when breeding, so I even kept snails separate that had different traits I wanted.

The thing I don't like about small snails in shrimp tanks is they often get in the way of my pleasure in viewing the shrimp- and once they start breeding too much, there's no way I know of to eradicate them. You have to tear down the tank and start over. That's why I personally have taken great pains to keep them from entering my tanks in the first place. When I bred them they had their own tanks I took care of.


----------

